
Reimagining the browser as a p2p network OS - pfraze
https://pfrazee.github.io/blog/reimagining-the-browser-as-a-network-os
======
pfraze
TL;DR: We can use the Dat protocol as a WAN filesystem, give the user a "Root
Dat Archive," and build in a bash-like JS terminal. Users can configure and
manage their system modifying files in their Root Archive, and can link in
archives published by self or others.

We've got a demo of the terminal now
[https://pfrazee.github.io/assets/img/webterm.gif](https://pfrazee.github.io/assets/img/webterm.gif)

